# SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS & SELECTIVE STYLES PICNIC .....



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS AND SELECTIVE STYLES DOIN IT AGIAN....GET'EM READY FOR THE FIRST PICNIC OF THE YEAR! SAME LOCATION ON 83RD AND WESTERN....HOP WUT U GOT....WUT IT DEW.....RAFFLES 50/50 AND AS ALLWAYS A NEW SET OF SPOKES!! HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Goodtimes will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by espinoza surfaces_@Feb 20 2009, 02:27 AM~13057750
> *SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS AND SELECTIVE STYLES DOIN IT AGIAN....GET'EM READY FOR THE FIRST PICNIC OF THE YEAR! SAME LOCATION ON 83RD AND WESTERN....HOP WUT U GOT....WUT IT DEW.....RAFFLES 50/50 AND AS ALLWAYS A NEW SET OF SPOKES!! HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


El Barrio will be there! :biggrin:


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: HITEMHARD WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

SEE YOUS THERE HOMEBOYS


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

Heres our flyer!! :biggrin: :

nicoderm:


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

LET THE 09 SEASON BEGIN!! BOUT TIME TOO ...DAMN WINTER LOLz


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollnlo84olds_@Feb 23 2009, 10:56 AM~13084961
> *Heres our flyer!! :biggrin:  :
> 
> nicoderm:
> ...


NO PETS?? SO I CAN'T BRING MY MOTHER INLAW?


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

ARE YOU GUYS DOING ANYTHING FOR A HOP


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 23 2009, 09:51 PM~13092835
> *NO PETS?? SO I CAN'T BRING MY MOTHER INLAW?
> *


LMAO


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Feb 26 2009, 07:20 PM~13121998
> *ARE YOU GUYS DOING ANYTHING FOR A HOP
> *


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by espinoza surfaces_@Feb 20 2009, 02:27 AM~13057750
> *SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS AND SELECTIVE STYLES DOIN IT AGIAN....GET'EM READY FOR THE FIRST PICNIC OF THE YEAR! SAME LOCATION ON 83RD AND WESTERN....HOP WUT U GOT....WUT IT DEW.....RAFFLES 50/50 AND AS ALLWAYS A NEW SET OF SPOKES!! HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## elpalenque1962 (Dec 4, 2006)

cant wait. first picnic for me .


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elpalenque1962_@Mar 7 2009, 09:49 AM~13208455
> *cant wait. first picnic for me .
> *



:biggrin: ORALE HOMIE SEE U THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Mar 7 2009, 12:07 AM~13206081
> *
> *


Joe were going to try to have a few cars their. Just depends on what we can get done from now till then


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 8 2009, 02:44 PM~13217116
> *Joe were going to try to have a few cars their.  Just depends on what we can get done from now till then
> *


  
IT WILL BE NICE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

AYI ESTAREMOS RIFANDO :guns:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## elpalenque1962 (Dec 4, 2006)

somosuno will be there. chicago-waukegan-milwaukee- we all meeting up and rolling together


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

EL BARRIO WILL BE THERE :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## elpalenque1962 (Dec 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

DAMN POTHOLEz FUCKED MY RIM UP...IM LOOKN FOR A 13X7 ALL CHROME IS COO...IMMA JUZ HAVE TO PAINT IT UP TO MATCH THE REST OF MY RIMz...BUT IF ANYONE GOT ANY EXTRA LAYIN AROUND... ILL BUY IT..LET ME KNOW KE ONDA..THANX


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by espinoza surfaces_@Mar 6 2009, 03:43 AM~13198852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

can't wait joe


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Mar 12 2009, 04:22 PM~13262622
> *can't wait joe
> *



sup bibbs you guys cooking out? might set up camp with you guys if you are?


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

I WILL BE COMING THRU WITH MY TRESPATINES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

STREETSTYLE WILL BE THERE!!! :thumbsup: :yes: uffin:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Mar 19 2009, 04:37 PM~13327985
> *STREETSTYLE WILL BE THERE!!!  :thumbsup:  :yes:  uffin:
> *


100%%%%%%


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

TOGETHER WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT LIKE ALWAYS. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Centillac_@Mar 22 2009, 09:27 PM~13357231
> *TOGETHER WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT LIKE ALWAYS. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


b quiet swappy :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevybubble_@Mar 23 2009, 01:10 PM~13362220
> *b quiet swappy :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MAS PUTO, BLINKY


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

U LIKE IT :around: :around: :around:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevybubble_@Mar 23 2009, 11:18 AM~13362292
> *U LIKE IT :around:  :around:  :around:
> *



ESA ES MI NALGA BLINKY EL MAS PUTO, QUE ONDA MI VIDA YA MERO ESTA MI DESMADRE?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :uh:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider97_@Mar 17 2009, 08:34 AM~13303003
> *sup bibbs you guys cooking out? might set up camp with you guys if you are?
> *


 I think we are grilling there. I will let you know when you get a chance pm your number i broke my phone and lost all my numbers


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

CAN WAIT :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

:ttt burn:


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevybubble_@Mar 29 2009, 09:52 AM~13421855
> *CAN WAIT :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

I'm gonna try and be there homies. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

ViejitoS will be there! Con asada, salsa and something ice-cold to wash it all down with!!

:biggrin:  

El Pinche Doggy de ViejitoS * Northern Illinois


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Mar 25 2009, 07:51 PM~13389799
> *I think we are grilling there. I will let you know  when you get a chance pm your number i broke my phone and lost all my numbers
> *


BOTHERS always braking there phones i think he ran out of prepaid min and had to pick up a new one JK UR MY BOY BBBBBBBBB :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Apr 2 2009, 06:52 AM~13462782
> *:biggrin:
> *


ARE YOU COMING DOWN TO CHICAGO?


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

:biggrin: ROLLIN WILL BE IN THE CHI COVERING THIS EVENT! LETS SEE DA NEW RIDES FOR 2009!! WUT IT DEW HOMIES! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevybubble_@Apr 2 2009, 06:06 AM~13462831
> *BOTHERS always braking there    phones i think he ran out of prepaid min and had to pick up a new one  JK UR MY BOY BBBBBBBBB :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



he better take himself to cricket with the rest of us ghetto folks i got the wireless card from there works fast :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=468862


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)




----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Apr 3 2009, 05:45 PM~13478314
> *ARE YOU COMING DOWN TO CHICAGO?
> *



im going to try :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Apr 5 2009, 07:53 PM~13491017
> *im going to try :biggrin:
> *


IT WILL BE NICE. :biggrin: :biggrin:  
THE LAST TROUCHA DVD WILL BE RECORDED THERE AND ON SAT THE DAY BEFORE WILL HAVE A CRUISE AND WILL BE RECORDED TOO.   :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Apr 5 2009, 06:56 PM~13491049
> *IT WILL BE NICE. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> THE LAST TROUCHA DVD WILL BE RECORDED THERE AND ON SAT THE DAY BEFORE WILL HAVE A CRUISE AND WILL BE RECORDED TOO.     :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

I WILL HAVE MORE INFO ON WHEN AND WHERE ITS GOING TO TAKE PLACE,JUST KNOW THAT ITS GOING TO BE ON SATURDAY 25TH   :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Apr 5 2009, 08:56 PM~13491049
> *IT WILL BE NICE. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> THE LAST TROUCHA DVD WILL BE RECORDED THERE AND ON SAT THE DAY BEFORE WILL HAVE A CRUISE AND WILL BE RECORDED TOO.     :biggrin:
> *



More info, we are coming saturday so we will be down to ride... Also any info on hotels??? one that can hold a 3 car & maybe a 2 car :0


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

i need an address homies, more info, :biggrin: hotel info ??


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevybubble_@Apr 2 2009, 08:06 AM~13462831
> *BOTHERS always braking there    phones i think he ran out of prepaid min and had to pick up a new one  JK UR MY BOY BBBBBBBBB :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


brother got to save up to buy prepaid min now :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

TTT


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> More info, we are coming saturday so we will be down to ride... Also any info on hotels??? one that can hold a 3 car & maybe a 2 car :0
> [/quot
> 
> I CHECK IN WITH THIS HOTEL:
> ...


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 12 2009, 05:40 PM~13555432
> *i need an address homies, more info, :biggrin: hotel info ??
> *


I CHECK IN WITH THIS HOTEL:
EXTENDED STAY HOTEL
708-496-8211
7425 STATE RD. BEDFORD PARK IL 60638
SINGLE ROOMS AND DOUBLE BEDS AVAILABLE FOR 89.00 AND 99.00

ALSO PLENTY ROOM FOR TRAILERS SINGLE ,DOUBLE OR TRIPLE 

ALSO MY SHOP ITS DOWN THE STREET FROM THE HOTEL. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

773-581-4090 JOE CALL ME IF YOU NEED ANYTHING


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

ALMOST HERE :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Apr 18 2009, 12:09 PM~13615428
> *
> *


ANY INFO ON MEMBERS ONLY CHICAGO....WE ARE OUT OF SAN DIEGO CALI.BEEN ARROUND FOR ABOUT 20 PLUS YRS.....ANY INFO ,,,HIT ME BACK


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Should be a good time can't wait...............................


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

ttt :nicoderm:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Feb 26 2009, 07:20 PM~13121998
> *ARE YOU GUYS DOING ANYTHING FOR A HOP
> *


bring what you got ,will figure what to do on the day :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  

maybe will do a pot and split between the best hoppers :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

singles street,singles rad
doubles street,double rad
maybe some pick ups
depending on how many come thru for the hop :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## young riders prez. (Aug 8, 2006)

one more week... :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

See you there, just hope I have enough time to get the rider rollin rite again


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

:nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

Cant wait
TTT


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

One more time


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Apr 5 2009, 06:56 PM~13491049
> *IT WILL BE NICE. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> THE LAST TROUCHA DVD WILL BE RECORDED THERE AND ON SAT THE DAY BEFORE WILL HAVE A CRUISE AND WILL BE RECORDED TOO.     :biggrin:
> *


is everyone welcome to cruise :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

LET'S START THIS SEASON WITH A BIG BANG!!!

:thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :420: :nicoderm:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chi-town_@Apr 21 2009, 11:26 AM~13642168
> *is everyone welcome to cruise  :biggrin:
> *


its for everybody,so get the cars ready :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

WHAT'S UP JOE? :biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

What's up SouthSiders???

Waiting on my new water pump. I should have it ready for this picnic.


----------



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Apr 21 2009, 02:53 PM~13645018
> *its for everybody,so get the cars ready :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


where does it start the time n all the info :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chi-town_@Apr 21 2009, 04:09 PM~13645211
> *where does it start the time n all the info :biggrin:
> *




X2


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NeNe_@Apr 21 2009, 07:21 PM~13647260
> *X2
> *


X3


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

will be there uffin:


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

ttt


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Apr 21 2009, 04:53 PM~13645018
> *its for everybody,so get the cars ready :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Were are you guys riding at? What street? what time? Damn it man we need info :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Apr 21 2009, 02:53 PM~13645018
> *its for everybody,so get the cars ready :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Apr 22 2009, 03:31 AM~13652424
> *Were are you guys riding at? What street? what time?  Damn it man we need info  :biggrin:
> *



WHERE ARE YOU GUYS STAYING AT ?


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spider97_@Apr 22 2009, 10:31 AM~13654392
> *WHERE ARE YOU GUYS STAYING AT ?
> *


X 856758

come on someone give us some info :dunno:


----------



## kadillak_driver (May 3, 2006)

Are people with stock rides also welcomed to the picnic on sunday?

And where is this cruise going to be at ?


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kadillak_driver_@Apr 22 2009, 05:06 PM~13658539
> *Are people with stock rides also welcomed to the picnic on sunday?
> 
> And where is this cruise going to be at ?
> *


yea man everyone is welcome. but the dailies got to park away from the low lows homie. no one wants to see a daily parked in between a low low. come on now. chitown got this on locked. HOPE YOU UNDER STAND AND IF YOU GOT HURT THEN YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND BUT YOUR WELCOMED JUST PARK WITH THE DAILIES


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chi-town_@Apr 21 2009, 11:26 AM~13642168
> *is everyone welcome to cruise  :biggrin:
> *


THE MORE THE MERIER(SP) I hope I am not stepping over my bounderies :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

ttt guys this is the beging of the rest of the year. SOUTH SIDE CRUISERS HAS THIS ON LOCK IN THE ILL AREA. COME DO YOUR THING IT WILL BE ON VIDEO LETS SHOW THE WEST SIDE HOW WE ROLL. UH OH JOE SEE LETS START THIS AGAIN YOU GOT CHITOWN ON LOCK SO LETS SEE WHAT PINKY GOT AND MIL TOWN AND I HEARD MICHIGAN AND A REGAL FROM THE SOUTH OF IL IS COMING UP.THIS IS GOING TO BE GOOD PICNIC. GOD BLESS CARNAL. I LOVE THIS LETS SEE IF THEY SHOW UP.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 22 2009, 07:49 PM~13660926
> *ttt guys this is the beging of the rest of the year. SOUTH SIDE CRUISERS HAS THIS ON LOCK IN THE ILL AREA. COME DO YOUR THING IT WILL BE ON VIDEO LETS SHOW THE WEST SIDE HOW WE ROLL. UH OH JOE SEE LETS START THIS AGAIN YOU GOT CHITOWN ON LOCK SO LETS SEE WHAT PINKY GOT AND MIL TOWN AND I HEARD MICHIGAN AND A REGAL FROM THE SOUTH OF IL IS COMING UP.THIS IS GOING TO BE GOOD PICNIC. GOD BLESS CARNAL. I LOVE THIS LETS SEE IF THEY SHOW UP.
> *


 :0 can i go too ?? :biggrin:


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

But when and where is the cruise


----------



## kadillak_driver (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kadillak_driver+Apr 22 2009, 04:06 PM~13658539-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



maybe we are not invited :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler+Apr 22 2009, 05:31 AM~13652424-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what i'm trying to find out too :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollnlo84olds_@Feb 23 2009, 10:56 AM~13084961
> *Heres our flyer!! :biggrin:  :
> 
> nicoderm:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spider97_@Apr 22 2009, 11:31 AM~13654392
> *WHERE ARE YOU GUYS STAYING AT ?
> *


Dunno, I guess we are going to get something when we get their.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Apr 22 2009, 11:50 PM~13662599
> *You guys rolling out this way? :0   *


Yeah, we are going to be leaving here sat in the am. We are trying to ride but............ :biggrin: no info


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kadillak_driver_@Apr 22 2009, 10:22 PM~13662216
> *maybe we are not invited :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


mAYBE :dunno:


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Apr 23 2009, 09:55 AM~13665680
> *mAYBE :dunno:
> *


Yeah EVERYONE IS INVITED, stock, jucied, bagged, donkey, what ever!


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Apr 22 2009, 04:31 AM~13652424
> *Were are you guys riding at? What street? what time?  Damn it man we need info  :biggrin:
> *


 dont worry we will meet you by your hotel. :biggrin:


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

THE CRUISE WILL BE SATURDAY AROUND 5:00 PM. WE WILL MEET AROUND STATE RD & CICERO IN THE COSTCO PARKING LOT OR AROUND THERE. WE WILL DISCUSS MORE WHEN WE SEE YOU THERE. :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LALO_@Apr 23 2009, 10:13 AM~13666384
> *THE CRUISE WILL BE SATURDAY AROUND 5:00 PM.  WE WILL MEET AROUND STATE RD & CICERO IN THE COSTCO PARKING LOT OR AROUND THERE. WE WILL DISCUSS MORE WHEN WE SEE YOU THERE. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

ASKING EVERYBODY ATTENDING THE PICNIC THIS SUNDAY IF YOU GUYS CAN PLEASE HELP OUT WITH SOME CAN FOOD.WE COLLECTING CAN GOODS FOR NEEDED PEOPLE,SO IF YOU CAN BRING SOME IN WILL BE COLLECTING THEM.
THANKS IN ANTICIPATION I KNOW ITS KIND OF LATE BUT I KNOW MY CHICAGO WILL COME THRU . 

GOD BLESS YOU ALL


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

THE CRUISE ITS OPEN FOR EVERYBODY,THE MORE RIDES WE SHOW IN THAT VIDEO THE BETTER CHICAGO WILL LOOK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:   
PLANNING TO MEET BY THE HOTEL THAT I POST EARLIER FOR THE OUT OF TOWNERS,BY 73RD AND [email protected] WILL START RIDING ABOUT 7:30 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

PLEASE DONT FORGET THE CAN GOODS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LALO_@Apr 23 2009, 10:13 AM~13666384
> *THE CRUISE WILL BE SATURDAY AROUND 5:00 PM.  WE WILL MEET AROUND STATE RD & CICERO IN THE COSTCO PARKING LOT OR AROUND THERE. WE WILL DISCUSS MORE WHEN WE SEE YOU THERE. :biggrin:
> *



are you gonna cruise to anywhere specific? gotta work and then pick up my son but wouldnt mind meeting up with you guys later on if possible


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spider97_@Apr 24 2009, 10:02 AM~13676712
> *are you gonna cruise to anywhere specific? gotta work and then pick up my son but wouldnt mind meeting up with you guys later on if possible
> *


 I WILL POST MORE INFO LATER ON :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kadillak_driver (May 3, 2006)

Saturday 40% chance of rain

Sunday 70% chance of rain


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kadillak_driver_@Apr 24 2009, 06:03 PM~13681643
> *Saturday 40% chance of rain
> 
> Sunday 70% chance of rain
> ...



RAIN OR SHINE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Ohio is on the way........... :biggrin:


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

ttt let the good time start :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01+Apr 23 2009, 10:23 PM~13672386-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definately :biggrin:


----------



## kadillak_driver (May 3, 2006)

Where's e everybody at !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

see u guys tommorow


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kadillak_driver_@Apr 24 2009, 07:03 PM~13681643
> *Saturday 40% chance of rain
> 
> Sunday 70% chance of rain
> ...


I know :angry: 

Ill be there, but the low low wont be with me


----------



## kadillak_driver (May 3, 2006)

i hope the picnic is alot better than the cruise 
<<<<<<<<<ill be driving this


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

Hell yeah, weather is lookin up for us.
Might get the ride out after all


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

thanks to all the homies that came out to cruise even with all the rain, see everyone in the morning  















































First time my Caprice has been wet in 4 years :biggrin:


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

gonna try to be out there 
ttt


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Apr 25 2009, 11:43 PM~13690774
> *thanks to all the homies that came out to cruise even with all the rain, see everyone in the morning
> 
> 
> ...




Good Pics Homie...Thanx for posting!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Nice turn out even though the weather was rough in the morning.


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 26 2009, 05:40 PM~13695096
> *Nice turn out even though the weather was rough in the morning.
> *


i thought it was a great day overall. too bad the jura shut down the hop :angry:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

It was a bad as turn out .Lots of great clubs and familys.Way to put it down southside cruisers & selective styles.











More pixs will be up soon


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

nice pic :angry:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

great turn out guys had a good time ... uffin: uffin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

great time thanks guys!!!


----------



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)

Good times Chi-town thanks SouthSide & SelectiveStyle


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Had a great time lots of nice cars out there.................


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS TO EVERYBODY THAT CAME OUT AND JOINED US ON OUR DAY.
ALSO TO THE SOUTHSIDECRUISERS MEMBERS AND SELECTIVE STYLE MEMBERS THAT HELP PUT THIS PICNIC TOGHETHER.
HOPEFULLY WILL HAVE ANOTHER SOON :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

SPECIAL THANKS TO THE GUYS THAT HELPED WITH THE CAN GOODS. GOD BLESS YOU


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

here are some pics I will upload the rest tonight when theres not to much trafic.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Apr 27 2009, 12:16 PM~13702544
> *THANKS TO EVERYBODY THAT CAME OUT AND JOINED US ON OUR DAY.
> ALSO TO THE SOUTHSIDECRUISERS MEMBERS AND SELECTIVE STYLE MEMBERS THAT HELP PUT THIS PICNIC TOGHETHER.
> HOPEFULLY  WILL HAVE ANOTHER SOON :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...



Thanks for having us out Joe & showing us around the shop  :thumbsup:


----------



## twekd1 (Dec 27, 2005)

that lincoln is bad ass!!!


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 27 2009, 10:31 AM~13702743
> *here are some pics I will upload the rest tonight when theres not to much trafic.
> 
> *



Good pictures bro...Keep them coming  Got to love that old school lincoln :cheesy: 


Joe, I still have the can goods .I forgot to get them out .Anyway ill swing by when i drop of the bug .Ill call you before i come to the shop.Thanks bro 


Low Low Bikes !!!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Apr 26 2009, 11:57 PM~13698588
> *great turn out guys had a good time ... uffin:  uffin:
> *


you would say that since you won the spokes homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Apr 27 2009, 02:25 PM~13704611
> *you would say that since you won the spokes homie :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHY ,YOU DIDNT ENJOY IT?


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

post sum pics..


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Apr 27 2009, 08:25 PM~13704611
> *you would say that since you won the spokes homie :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


No shit congrats alex.And thanks to everyone over there for having us sorry we didn't get a car there joe but we working on them for tulsa.And thanks my M brothers for the hook up on the room,and for the help getting me around.I had a blast.can't wait untill next time.


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Apr 27 2009, 04:57 PM~13705633
> *WHY ,YOU DIDNT ENJOY IT?
> *


i have a feeling that the forest preserve cops are gonna give us a hard time the rest of the year, yeah it was cool man took my 2 month old son with, we had a good time + NO RAIN


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

all the pics i took are in lowrider general under chitown lowriders and in northern illinois lowriders


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Apr 27 2009, 05:00 PM~13706377
> *i have a feeling that the forest preserve cops are gonna give us a hard time the rest of the year, yeah it was cool man took my 2 month old son with, we had a good time + NO RAIN
> *


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## plyrh8r1 (Jun 24, 2003)

NICE TURN OUT FOR THE WEATHER.


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Apr 27 2009, 01:47 PM~13704215
> *Good pictures bro...Keep them coming    Got to love that old school lincoln :cheesy:
> Joe, I still have the can goods .I forgot to get them out .Anyway ill swing by when i drop of the bug .Ill call you before i come to the shop.Thanks bro
> Low Low Bikes !!!
> ...


thanks I don't know how to use photo bucket. what program do you use? I need to do some editing to make them look better.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## silent7905 (Mar 5, 2008)

anyone take pics from the hop at night? :dunno: or the sprints in the middle of the streets with rollin :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I figuered out how to do some basic editing on photo bucket let me know what you think


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 27 2009, 10:27 PM~13711648
> *thanks I don't know how to use photo bucket. what program do you use? I need to do some editing to make them look better.
> *


I never used photo bucket .I have to use cs3 cs4 ,lightroom and apeture mac programs for by business .I use here and there,i try to keep my pictures as natural as i can unless im doing some HD,B/W sepia,projects etc...for clients.I also have some other programs for Microsoft that could help you light up your pictures ....Ill hook you up with a copy bro ........


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 27 2009, 11:09 PM~13712180
> *I figuered out how to do some basic editing on photo bucket let me know what you think
> 
> 
> ...



Pretyy good bro ....Keep it up and in no time you will be like what :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Apr 28 2009, 06:31 AM~13713333
> *I never used photo bucket .I have to  use cs3 cs4 ,lightroom and apeture mac programs for by business  .I use here and there,i try to keep my pictures as natural as i can unless im doing some HD,B/W sepia,projects etc...for clients.I also have some other programs for Microsoft that could help you light up your pictures ....Ill hook you up with a copy bro ........
> *


ur pics came out real nice homie


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Apr 28 2009, 07:31 AM~13713333
> *I never used photo bucket .I have to  use cs3 cs4 ,lightroom and apeture mac programs for by business  .I use here and there,i try to keep my pictures as natural as i can unless im doing some HD,B/W sepia,projects etc...for clients.I also have some other programs for Microsoft that could help you light up your pictures ....Ill hook you up with a copy bro ........
> *


I love your pics homie. one day I will get there. were you the one walking around with two kits?I would love to have those programs bro. I was going to go up to you but I was like nah this guy is going to laugh at my camera LOL. but if your at barios homie I hit you up.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Apr 28 2009, 07:32 AM~13713339
> *Pretyy good bro ....Keep it up and in no time you will be like what  :biggrin:
> *


thanks I will try to keep them as natural as posible like yours. my first time with my wife camera so I will get it soon enough I hope.LOL,I sometimes like the look of the sharper images just to mess with.but yea Howard has been helping me out also. he comes out here often maybe we should all meet up and hang out at hooters or something. we will see.


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

SIDEKICK: Thanks bro 



NIMSTER64: Yeah that was me bro .You should had holla at me  I would not laugh at your cam or anyone trying to do there thang .We all had to start from the ground up and i love to share any info i can with others  If i can help them in there.....We have alot of great talent photographers on the lowrider world and the support is one of the best thing they will give you to boost you up.So whatever you all need just holla.I saw howard one time but didnt meet him cause we was just shooting away and i had to leave for a sweet 16 event that day so i was there for a bit.He is a awesome photographer and i admire his work .I have him on my flickr ,very talented homie :cheesy: .We will most deff hook up when he is down here and hope im here as well.Im out in cali and dallas alot during the year but when im here im at the picnics when i can.Ill see you at the barrio picnic  Let me know what system you use if its mac or microsoft ...and ill bring you a copy of a program ?


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

THANKS 2 SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS & SELECTIVE STYLES 4 A GREAT TIME C U GUYS SUNDAY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Apr 28 2009, 08:56 AM~13713853
> *SIDEKICK:  Thanks bro
> NIMSTER64: Yeah that was me bro .You should had holla at me   I would not laugh at your cam or anyone trying to do there thang .We all had to start from the ground up and i love to share any info i can with others   If i can help them in there.....We have alot of great talent photographers on the lowrider world and the support is one of the best thing they will give you to boost you up.So whatever you all need just holla.I saw howard one time but didnt meet him cause we was just shooting away and i had to leave for a sweet 16 event that day so i was there for a bit.He is a awesome photographer and i admire his work .I have him on my flickr ,very talented homie :cheesy:  .We will most deff hook up when he is down here and hope im here as well.Im out in cali and dallas alot during the year but when im here im at the picnics when i can.Ill see you at the barrio picnic   Let me know what system you use if its mac or microsoft ...and ill bring you a copy of a program ?
> *


yea bro that will be fun two pros and a newbie LOL. thanks for the motivation homie. I am glad to have peeps like you guys willing to help some one out. I have windows vista so that microsoft I think LOl. yea it is. it is not mac. thanks bro.I will see you there bro.and thanks again homie.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

Had a great time.Thanks and hope to see everyone this weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

We had a blast at the picnic. Its been a mintue since we been out and it was nice to be back on the scene. Southside Cruisers and Selective Styles keep doing your thing.. See all you guys this sunday :biggrin: 


OLD SCHOOL MEMEBERS ONLY


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

had a great time, we felt much love from everyone in chi town  thanks for everything homies :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS TO EVERYBODY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

cruisin my babey girl haha


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## Midwest Showdown (Mar 25, 2009)

YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN 2009
ROCK FINANICAL SHOWPLACE NOVI MI

















DOMESTIC 60'S,70'S,80'S MILD/WILD
DOMESTIC AND IMPORT COMPACT MILD/WILD
TRUCK/SUV
MUSCLE
LUXURY
TRADITIONAL HOTROD
SPORT AND CRUISER MOTORCYCLE
BEST INTERIOR
BEST USE OF CHROME
BEST PAINT
BEST OF SHOW
CLUB TROPHY

Ok everyone there's only a week left to get registered for the show. Don't be left out of the show. Spots are filling up fast!!!! GOTO YOURWHIP.COM TO GET REGISTERED 

The day of the show there will be YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN CUSTOM CARSHOW INSIDE HALL A AND B WITH A MOTORCYCLE STUNT SHOW, LIVE PERFORMANCES HYDRO COMP.(SINGLE AND DUOBLE PUMP $300,$200 AND $100 PAYOUT, CELEB. GUEST NATE PRITCHETT FROM ALL OUT PINKS, CHUCK HOLLYWOOD FROM ESPN DOING THE MADDEN FOOTBALL VIDEO GAME COMP., AND A AFTER PARTY AT MBARGOS NIGHT CLUB !! There will also be a ALL FORD SHOW WITH OVER 400 MUSTANGS IN PARKING LOT and the MEMPHIS BBQ NETWORK RIB COOK OFF IN HALL C


----------

